# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 03/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*SÀI GÒN - PHÚ QUỐC RESORT, TRỌN GÓI NGHỈ DƯỠNG & SPA*

Giá: 3,213,000 VND

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm phòng Panoramabuffet sáng60 phút massage toàn thân

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/03/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*HOI AN HISTORIC HOTEL, HỘI AN - “FAMILY HOLIDAY PACKAGE”*

Giá: 5,978,000++/ 2 người lớn + 2 trẻ em 

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe, và bữa ăn sáng hàng ngàyDịch vụ giữ trẻ trong vòng 02 tiếng, 01 ly kem cho mỗi đứa trẻ (tối đa 02 trẻ)01 bữa ăn tối gia đình được thiết kế bởi đầu bếp của nhà hàng01 bữa ăn trưa hoặc tối tại nhà hàng The Oaks TerraceĐón tiễn sân bay sân bay.Xe buýt hàng ngày đến biển Cửa Đại (theo lịch trình).Sử dụng phòng tập thể dục, các trò chơi tại Kid’s Club, hồ bơi, Wifi…Giảm 15% cho dịch vụ thể thao và vui chơi tại khách sạn, và 15% cho dịch vụ Spa.

Điều kiện:
Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ.Thời gian ở: từ nay - 31/12/2014.Thời gian đặt: từ nay cho đến khi phòng được đặt hết.Bữa ăn bắt buộc ngày Giáng Sinh (24/12/2014) là 1,050,000VND++/người và ngày Năm mới (31/12/2014) là 1,155,000VND++/người.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*MUINE BAY RESORT, PHAN THIẾT - 30/04 SPECIAL OFFERS*

Giá trọn gói: 2.550.000vnđ/ 1 đêm(30/04)

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior Garden View.Welcome drink nước trái cây, khăn lạnh cho 02 khách.02 chai nước suối trong phòng mỗi ngày.Trà, café, bánh ngọt tại vườn tiểu cảnh từ 15-17h mỗi ngày.Ăn sáng dành cho 02 người/ ngày (buffet hoặc set menu).02 vouchers tham dự tiệc BBQ Buffet với band nhạc Philippine biểu diễn suốt đêm tiệc.01 tour tham quan đồi cát ngắm bình mình.Xe bus đưa đón từ thành phố Phan Thiết đến resort (theo lịch của resort).Dịch vụ wifi, hồ bơi, sân tennis.Giảm giá 10% dịch vụ ăn uống.Giảm 15% dịch vụ giặt ủi.Nối dài kỳ nghỉ chỉ với 1.400.000đ/ phòng/ đêm.

* Điều kiện:
Thời gian áp dụng: từ 14h ngày 30/04/2014 đến 12h ngày 01/05/2014.Không áp dụng cùng với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.Phụ thu lễ Quốc tế lao động:miễn phí.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*VIETSTAR RESORT & SPA, TUY HÒA - LIBERATION DAY & LABOR DAY PACKAGE*

Giá: 2.649.000++ VND/ 02 người.  

* Bao gồm:

Miễn phí ăn sángMiễn phí một bữa ăn tối cho hai ngườiMiễn phí nửa ngày tham quan

* Điều kiện:
Thời gian ở: từ nay - 30/04/2014 đến 03/05/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Đến Jinhae ngắm hoa anh đào * 

Jinhae, là một khu vực trong thành phố Changwon - thành phố ven biển nhỏ xinh nằm nép mình bên sườn núi Namhae với hàng trăm ngàn cây hoa anh đào đua nhau khoe sắc. Mỗi dịp lễ hội hoa thu hút hàng triệu người đến tham quan và ngắm hoa. Sắc hồng, sắc trắng ngập tràn từng góc sân, từng hiên nhà, làm sáng bừng cả một góc trời. Hoa nở trong vườn, hoa trên triền núi, hoa trong sân nhà ai, hoa dọc hai bên đường ray xe lửa. Hoa nghịch ngợm buông lơi trên vai áo khách bộ hành, trên mái tóc người đi đường hay có đôi khi vô tình làm vương vấn mắt ai. 

Hai địa điểm ngắm hoa anh đào đẹp nhất của du lịch Hàn Quốc là tại ga xe lửa Kyeongwha và tại con kênh Yeojwa ở Jinhae. Đặc biệt, tại kênh Yeojwa, các cặp tình nhân có thể bước qua cây cầu thơ mộng Romance Bridge, địa điểm quay bộ phim truyền hình “Romance” (tên tiếng Việt là Như Khúc Tình Ca) có sự góp mặt của cặp đôi diễn viên nổi tiếng Kim Ha Neul và Kim Jae Won. 
Do nằm ở bờ biển phía Nam Hàn Quốc, hoa anh đào ở Jinhae thường nở sớm hơn mọi năm so với những nơi khác, và thường kết thúc vào giữa tháng 4 nên những ai yêu thích hoa anh đào cũng như yêu thích đất nước Hàn Quốc thì hãy chọn Jinhae nhé.


*NAMSUN HOTEL*

Giá phòng: từ $60/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: 78 Jungang-Dong, Yongji-Ro, Seongsan-Gu, 642-845 Changwon

Vị trí: cách Changwon Square 1,5km, cách sân bay Gimhae 40km.




*HOTEL INTERNATIONAL CHANGWON*

Giá phòng: từ $130/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: 97-4, Jungang-Dong, 642-791 Changwon

Vị trí: Cách sân bay 30 phút lái xe, nằm trong trung tâm thành phố

----------


## pvinatravel

Cung cấp dịch vụ PHÚ QUỐC tết 2015

Bao gồm tất cả các dịch vụ (Từ mùng 2 đến mùng 7 tết): 
- Tàu cao tốc Hà Tiên -> Phú Quốc (và ngược lại) 230.000đ
- Phòng Khách sạn và Resort ở Phú Quốc 2 sao, 3 sao, 4 sao.. của Resort Thiên Thanh, Resort Thiên Hải Sơn, KS Cửu Long, KS Lighthouse, Resort 4sao EDEN, Khách sạn Sasco, KS T90, KS Tài Phong Tiến, Biển Xanh, Thăng Long, Hương Toàn 2...

Mọi chi tiết xin Liên hệ Ms.Trang: 0915 456 064 Mr.Duy 0908 087 463

----------

